# Bulova Accutron Mark Ii



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I recently aquired a Mark II Accuton N1, which dates it to 1971.

It has two crowns, one at two o'clock and one at four o'clock.

I am loath to touch either until I know what they do.

Has anyone expdrience of this model?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The upper crown sets the hour hand in relation to the second time zone hand. (the red arrow) You move the hour hand to what ever differerence in number of hours for the second time zone. After setting the difference, when you pull out the bottom crown to set the time, the other hand will move also keeping the same relationship or difference. The bottom crown also sets the day when turned without pulling it out.

DO NOT pull out on the upper crown as it will pull completely out of the case.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Depending on which model it is, the second time zone might be another dial...like on mine below; the top crown rotates the 2nd time zone sub dial above the 6:

(note to myself: really need to get a better picture of this watch  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

@ Silver hawk.

The case is a dead ringer for yours but it does not have a second time zone.

It has three hands, hour minute and second hand.

I have found out what the top crown does, when pulled out it moves the hour hand by hourly increments without affecting the other two hand so that it can be set for BST or GMT.

It is in lovely condition with no scratches ar all on the front with just one long scratch on the back.

I set it this morning at 11:50 and checking it with my Junghans Mega Solar it has not not gained or lost at all.

:jawdrop: :thumbsup: :hypocrite: :to_become_senile:

Sorry about that. I just discovered the smilies. :man_in_love:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats what I was trying to say but i guess I didn't make it clear. To the best of my knowledge all Mark II have 4 hands.

1971 Mark II










1970 Mark II


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, gents, I'm impressed. I learn something new every time I log on, even though I'm hours behind most of you. I have one of those illustrated as 1970, but I've never seen one like the 1971 until now. Lust is the result. It's really nice.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Thats what I was trying to say but i guess I didn't make it clear. To the best of my knowledge all Mark II have 4 hands.


So what is mine Bill? I've always thought of it as a Mark II even though one of the 4 hands is a disc.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, I am no expert that is why I qualified with "to the best of my knowledge". But again, I thought if it was a Mark II, it said so on the dial as mine do. All three of mine, all different years, also have Astronaut on the dial.

Here is a 1969 also


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Paul, I am no expert that is why I qualified with "to the best of my knowledge". But again, I thought if it was a Mark II, it said so on the dial as mine do. All three of mine, all different years, also have Astronaut on the dial.


My mistake Bill, I didn't realize we were talking only about Astronauts...there was no mention of "Astronaut" in the original post and I hadn't made the connection between "Mark II" and "Astronaut". I wonder what mine above is called then?...but I assume mine and these Astronauts Mark IIs all have the same Cal. 2185.

Here is my RR Mark IV


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> To the best of my knowledge all Mark II have 4 hands.


I can inform you that not all Mk IIs have 4 hands as mine only has 3.

Hour, minute and second hands.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ludditeinorbit said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > To the best of my knowledge all Mark II have 4 hands.
> ...


Now I'm really confused...and I expect Bill is as well.

If its a GMT (2nd time zone) watch, how do you tell the hour in each of the 2 time zones?

Might be best to post a picture.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

ludditeinorbit said:


> I can inform you that not all Mk IIs have 4 hands as mine only has 3.
> 
> Hour, minute and second hands.


Maybe I should have said all original and complete Mark IIs have four hands.

Did you consider the possibilty that the hand is missing on yours? If it is the same model as the one in my photo than it is most definately missing!! lets see a photo of yours.

As I explained, the hour hand moving an hour at a time is so the difference in hours between time zones can be set with the second time zone hand.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

t



watchnutz said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > I can inform you that not all Mk IIs have 4 hands as mine only has 3.
> ...


The case and crowns are exactly as post 3 but it only has 3 hands.

The crown at 2 o'clock advances the hour hand by 1 hour increments.

There is no 4th hand and no sign that one ever existed.

Re Pictures, I am using a Samsung Galaxy to post so can't post pics at the moment but may be able later.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> The crown at 2 o'clock advances the hour hand by 1 hour increments.
> 
> The case and crowns are exactly as post 3 but it only has 3 hands.
> 
> There is no 4th hand and no sign that one ever existed.


I have said in every post that the upper crown advances the hour hand in one hour increments. It should also retard it by one hour when rotated in the opposte direction.

What is different about the case on the 1971 MarkII that I posted and the case that Silverhawk posted?

There would be no visable evidence if it were missing without removing the 3 hands and looking at the cannon. The second time zone hand is the bottommost hand closest to the dial. If when you open the back and check the movement and it is a 2185, it is a second time zone watch.

Exactly what does it say on the dial? Mark II Astronaut? Does it have 24 hr markings?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> > The crown at 2 o'clock advances the hour hand by 1 hour increments.
> >
> > The case and crowns are exactly as post 3 but it only has 3 hands.
> >
> ...


Bill, I reckon we're only going to understand this once we see a picture. This is like Chinese Whispers :blink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

@ watchnutz.

Post 3 shows the crowns more clearly than does your pics.

I confirm that the movement is a 2185.

On the dial above the centre is the legend "Bulova Accutron"

Below centre is the tuning fork icon and the legend "Mark II"

At 3 o'clock is the date.

Apart from the hour batons and "Swiss" at 6 o'clock there are no other markings.

The crown at 2 o'clock only turns clockwise, turning anti clockwise unscrews the crown.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is one I found on the Internet with the same markings your describe...with 4 hands (as it should have). Sounds like yours is missing the second hour hand.....


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

This looks very much like what was being discussed... 111447279682


----------

